# GSD Popular Stud Dogs: Asko von der Lutter



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay same thing:

1. Working traits he was known for
2. Health/Longevity
3. Quality and consistency in his progeny

The only Asko son that comes to mind to me is Kway and I'm hoping that Stephan and Trish Campbell weigh in on this one.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

When you mention Asko the "L" litter of V Lary, V Leo and SG Lena? von der Staatsmacht comes to mind. If I recall Asko had over 800 pups.

There was once a thread on PDB. I'll try to find it tomorrow.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's one discussion with Stephan on the L litter: http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f28/leon-vd-staatsmach-gsd-20029/index2.html

T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

More progeny:

http://www.jimlempner.com/mike.html

*2x Place 6 WUSV and Place 2 & 3 BSP V Quincy vom Waldwinkel, **SCHH3 (V-BSP, V-WUSV), FH2, IP 3, PH II* *Kkl 1* 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/130130.html


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/bulletins.read?mnr=84327&pagen=1

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/forum/81386.html?pagen=4


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Would have liked to edit my above post but can't seem to do it.

Just wanted to suggest that regarding the 2nd link provided above it takes you to page 4 of the thread. I suggest you go right from there to page 1 as that is where the most interesting comments are.

Cheers,


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Gerald:

That's one I've already seen. Was hoping to get the breeders/owners here to discuss what they thought of him. When you look at the PDB thread, basically depending on who it is, they either love him or they hate him. 


T


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Hi Gerald:
> 
> That's one I've already seen. Was hoping to get the breeders/owners here to discuss what they thought of him. When you look at the PDB thread, basically depending on who it is, they either love him or they hate him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

My male is an Asko grandson through his dam..you can read about him in the Pike thread.
Sue


----------

